# Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??



## uwe gerhard (22. November 2006)

hallo, wer von euch kennt diese Fischart?


----------



## DinkDiver (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Goldforelle!
de Mutation bzw ne Albinoform der Regenbogenforelle.


----------



## bodenseepeter (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Ich denke, es handelt sich um eine Goldforelle (Golden Trout), eine sehr eng mit der Regenbognerin verwandte Art aus den USA.

Gruß  Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Schön wäre ja wenn das Foto etwas deutlicher wäre, aber es müsste sich um eine güldene Regenbogenforellenspielart handeln.

In Puffs auch Goldforelle genannt.

Uli


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

sorry, aber eine goldforelle ist es nicht.
auf sicher#d
mit dem größeren foto probier ich gleich mal.
gruß


----------



## Steffen90 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

sieht etwas nach saibling aus! aber von gelben saiblingen hab ich noch nie etwas gehört!


----------



## esox_105 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

In der aktuellen Fisch&Fang, ist ein kleiner Bericht über slowenische Marmorataforellen, welche der oben gezeigten sehr ähnlich sehen.


----------



## Milchner (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Wie wärs mit Goldsaibling oder Tigerforelle


----------



## Leif (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Goldform der tigerforelle 100%


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

hier in groß
linksklick aufs bild,


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Milchner schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Goldsaibling oder Tigerforelle


 
Bingo
ist ein goldbachsaibling,eine zufallszucht.
soweit ich weiß , ist das sehr selten. 
weiss nicht , ob es den überhaupt schon gibt, deshalb die frage hier.
gruß


----------



## Pike`nFly (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Also ich kann mich da Leif nur anschließen!

Denke auch das es ne Tigerforelle ist halt als Albino oder Goldform!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> sieht etwas nach saibling aus! aber von gelben saiblingen hab ich noch nie etwas gehört!


 
Unter 50 000 eiern waren etwa 30 gelbe fischlein dabei.
Die wurden aussortiert, 24 davon leben noch und sind ca. 800gramm schwer und im Laichkleid.
wurden abgestreift!!
aber interessant wäre, zu wissen ob es diese Fische schon gibt, oder das eine völlig neue form ist.
das wäre nämlich echt ein hammer.
darum bin ich für jeden tipp und jede info dankbar.
gruss


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> sieht etwas nach saibling aus! aber von gelben saiblingen hab ich noch nie etwas gehört!


 
Saibling hätt ich auch getippt.Obs so ist#c 


Felix


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Fishingboy18 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich da Leif nur anschließen!
> 
> Denke auch das es ne Tigerforelle ist halt als Albino oder Goldform!
> 
> Mfg Tobias


hi,
wie gesagt, selbst gezogene Bachsaiblinge, Albinos.
lieben gruß
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Saibling hätt ich auch getippt.Obs so ist#c
> 
> 
> Felix


völlig richtig,Bachsaibling, felix
hat davon schon einmal jemand was gehört??
gruß
gruß


----------



## bennie (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

das is 100 pro nen saibling, guckt euch die flossen an


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Die weißen Ränder an Brust,Bauch und Afterflosse


----------



## DinkDiver (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Stimmt, hab nur flüchtig drauf geschaut und da schauts aus wie ne Goldforelle.
Aber die Flossen sprechen natürlich ne andere Sprache.
Also von nem Goldsaibling hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Steffen90 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@ uwe gerhard: du musst die gold saiblinge immer wieder untereinander kereuzen, dann kannst du dir auszählen, welche goldsaiblinge nun reinrassig sind (vorher). das wird aber mit sicherheit etwas dauern. wenn sie alle von ein und dem selben fischpaar stammen, wird inzucht sicherlich ein problem sein. guck am besten mal bei den mendelschen regeln nach, da wird dir alles erklärt, falls dus nochnicht weißt. ob es aber geht reinrassige goldsaiblinge zu züchten, weiß ich nicht. ich meine aber gehört zu haben, dass es bei goldforellen nicht klappt.


----------



## Zoddl (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Wird doch net nen neuer japanischer Super-Wobbler sein?? Aber verdammt realistisch! :q

Ne... mal im Ernst, wozu Goldbachsaiblinge züchten?? Als Besatzfisch fallen die ja nun definitiv aus. Die glitzern besser, als jeder KuKö.

Und in nem Gartenteich halten die sicherlich auch nur bis zur ersten Hitzewelle durch??

Wo hastn das Bild gefunden? Gabs da noch mehr Infos??


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

mein kumpel ist fischwirtschaftsmeister, dem helf ich regelmässig.
das foto haben wir im aquarium gemacht.
24 stk a 800gramm haben wir davon schwimmen.
mendelschen gesetze sind bekannt. 
gelbgescheckte gibt es auch ein paar.

gruß
uwe


----------



## erich17 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Bin auch der Meinung dass es eine Zuchtform eines Saiblings ist - 100% bin ich mir da sicher.

Die weissen Streifen auf den Flossen lassen sich an Forellen nicht hinzüchten ( hab ich mal gelesen ). Diese sind und bleiben eine Einzigartigkeit an Saiblingen.

Aber auch Literatur macht Fehler !!!!!

Erich17


----------



## knutemann (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Moinsen Uwe
Ich weiß es ja, dass deine Teiche etwas besonderes sind:m
Aber Goldbachsaibling|kopfkrat
Da wird mir ja Angst und Bange wenn ich das nächste Mal die Rute reinhalte#c
Wat da wohl rauskommt?
Japanisches Miniuboot mit doppelter Discoinnenbeleuchtung und automatischer Angelköderabwehr|kopfkrat
Was habt ihr nur aus unserem schönen Vorharz gemacht#c (nur Spaß)

Es grüßt ein dem Grübeln 
verfallener
Wolfgang|uhoh:


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



knutemann schrieb:


> Moinsen Uwe
> Ich weiß es ja, dass deine Teiche etwas besonderes sind:m
> Aber Goldbachsaibling|kopfkrat
> Da wird mir ja Angst und Bange wenn ich das nächste Mal die Rute reinhalte#c
> ...


 
hi wolfgang,
die saiblinge schwimmen noch nicht in den teichen sondern im bruthaus in einem extrahälterungsbecken.die sind da groß geworden(800g),weil sie im teich eben wegen der farbe keine chance gehabt hätten.jetzt kommen die demnächst raus, sind abgestriffen und wir warten,was daraus wird.
stephan hat vorletztes jahr die albinos aussortiert. normalerweise töten die normalen saiblinge die albinos gleich nach dem schlüpfen
. war reines glück.
gruss


----------



## Ossipeter (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Goldsaibling
Wird in Aufseß, Oberfranken, Bayern gezüchtet. Bezirksfischereiverband Ofr. kann Auskunft geben.
Tigerforelle ist eine Mixtur aus Bachsaibling und Bachforelle (unfruchtbar).
Gibt aber noch andere Zuchtformen.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> hi,
> wie gesagt, selbst gezogene Bachsaiblinge, Albinos.
> lieben gruß
> uwe


 
Aha........selbst gezogen???#r


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Goldsaibling .... tztz #d , wird ja immer besser  . Bin mal gespannt was mich erwartet wenn ich mal vorbeischaue , Buckellachse oder sowas in der Art :q ( würd mich glaub ich auch nicht mehr erschüttern ) .


----------



## Ossipeter (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@Onkel Frank
lass dir mal erklären, was ein "Elsässer Saibling" und ein"Aufseßer" Saibling ist. Wer wen befruchtet und was die Urfische sind.


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> @Onkel Frank
> lass dir mal erklären, was ein "Elsässer Saibling" und ein"Aufseßer" Saibling ist. Wer wen befruchtet und was die Urfische sind.


Moin
Ich meine damit nur das mich da nichts mehr wundert . Wieso , warum , und weshalb die nun Goldfarbe haben ist mir eigendlich relativ  .( oder vielleicht doch mal ganz interessant |kopfkrat ).


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> das foto haben wir im aquarium gemacht.e


Aaaaaaaaahhhh.... *sabber* *geifer* *winsel*:q :q :q 

UWEEEE!!! Aquarium... #q #q #q 
Das müssen wir aber dann ändern!  :z Wenn DU hier schon ne neuer Art ziehst, dann brauchste auch Fotos aus deren "Lebensraum" - nich ausm Aquarium!


----------



## addy123 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Ich habe nicht so die Ahnung mit Saibling, aber lt. der Fischtafel ist es ein gewöhnlicher männl. Bachsaibling im "Brautkleid". Somit glaube ich garnicht, dass es eine besondere Zuchtform ist!? 











Sorry für die Bildqualität, meine Digi ist brandneu, und ich hatte noch keine Zeit mich mit den Einstellungen zu beschäftigen!


----------



## Leif (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Hi also sowas.


Wenn er sagt das ist nen Goldbachsaibling, dann stimmt das schon.
Man muss noch keinen mänlcihen Saibling gesehen haben um zu wissen, das es keiner sein kann.


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

so sieht ein normaler saibling im laichkleid aus.(Rogner)
ob mans glaubt ,oder nicht.


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@ addy123
die schautafel kannst du wohl vergessen, denn solche farben wie auf dem teil gibt es in natur nicht. 
gruß
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

#h oder hier die Milchner:


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaahhhh.... *sabber* *geifer* *winsel*:q :q :q
> 
> UWEEEE!!! Aquarium... #q #q #q
> Das müssen wir aber dann ändern! :z Wenn DU hier schon ne neuer Art ziehst, dann brauchste auch Fotos aus deren "Lebensraum" - nich ausm Aquarium!


 
müssen wir mal sehen , in welchen Teich wir die reinsetzen, für das Hälterbecken sind sie eh schon zu groß
gruß


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Goldsaibling
> Wird in Aufseß, Oberfranken, Bayern gezüchtet. Bezirksfischereiverband Ofr. kann Auskunft geben.
> 
> vielen Dank,
> ...


----------



## addy123 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> @ addy123
> die schautafel kannst du wohl vergessen, denn solche farben wie auf dem teil gibt es in natur nicht.
> gruß
> uwe


 
Ich denke auch, dass da manche Farben nicht 100%ig getroffen werden. Zumal das Farbbild sich in unterschiedlichen Gewässern doch ganz schön ändern kann.
Ich selber, habe da nicht soviel Ahnung, wie schon erwähnt, zumal selber nur 2 oder 3 Saiblinge bis jetzt gefangen habe|uhoh: .


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

warum sollten wir sowas machen???#d  |gr: 
Sind Albinobachsaiblinge,ausserdem sind sie gelb, nicht orange,nur der bauch ist orange,weil im laichkleid-sieht man eigentlich.
kann man sich auch ansehen,wenn man den stephan mal fragt.
eine kleine Fischzuchtanlage im Vorharz.






Mäces schrieb:


> Da bekantlich alle Digitalkameras selbst Digitale SLR probleme haben Orange sauber wiederzugeben frage ich mich ob hier mit einem Künstlichen Licht oder gar mit Farbsätigung oder dergleichen experimentiert wurde. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.
> Kann man die Fische original ansehen und wo ?
> Gruß Mäces


----------



## Mäces (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

OK. OK. In der  Wikipedia  gibt  es  eine  Seite  wo  man  noch  nicht  bekannte Tiere speichern kann.
Gruß Mäces


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Mäces schrieb:


> OK. OK. In der Wikipedia gibt es eine Seite wo man noch nicht bekannte Tiere speichern kann.
> Gruß Mäces


 
wer liest weiss eindeutig mehr.|supergri 3 beiträge hoch steht das:
quote=Ossipeter;1362941]Goldsaibling
Wird in Aufseß, Oberfranken, Bayern gezüchtet. Bezirksfischereiverband Ofr. kann Auskunft geben.
ist also schon jemandem vor stephan gelungen, die albinos nachzuzüchten.:m :m 
gruß


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

hi,
ich war gerade im Bruthaus,
ca. 10 000 Goldsaiblingseier kurz vorm Schlüpfen,
man kann die Augen sehen....sie sind alle weiss.
es werden wohl alles Goldsaiblinge!
sobald sie geschlüpft sind, setze ich die fotos davon rein.
Die Elterntiere schwimmen jetzt im Teich bei normalen Saiblingen ie Gelben  bleiben merkwürdigerweise für sich,und sondern sich von den normalen Saiblingen ab.
einer war gelbgescheckt. der hält sich wiederum für einen "normalen" Saibling und schwimmt nicht mit den Gelben.
ist schon interessant, das Verhalten von Fischen...:m 
gruß
uwe


----------



## Buster (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

vielleicht solltest Du mit dem gelbgescheckten mal zum Tierpsychologen auf die "Wasser"Couch - dem kann doch sicher geholfen werden :z |smash: 

Aber mal im Ernst - ich bin ja schon sowas von gespannt auf  die "güldenen" Kumpel #h


----------



## Aa Waldläufer (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Hallo Uwe Gerhard,
Wie hast du sie den so schön hinbekommen??? 
Per Zufall???

Mfg Aa Waldläufer


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

War Zufall. Mein Kumpel  züchtet Fische, ihm ist das gelungen.
Er hat die Albinos von der anderen Brut getrennt ,bevor diese getötet wurden.  Das machen sonst die normalen Saiblinge und in der freien Natur hätten die sowieso keine Chance .
und diese hat er abgestriffen.
gruß
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest Du mit dem gelbgescheckten mal zum Tierpsychologen auf die "Wasser"Couch - dem kann doch sicher geholfen werden :z |smash:
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst - ich bin ja schon sowas von gespannt auf die "güldenen" Kumpel #h


hi Micha,

die schwimmen allerdings 20km weit weg von hier. aber wenn du Lust hast,kannst du dir die sicher gern mal anschauen.
gruß
uwe


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Was macht das Wasser?!? Klar??? |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> War Zufall. Mein Kumpel züchtet Fische, ihm ist das gelungen.
> Er hat die Albinos von der anderen Brut getrennt ,bevor diese getötet wurden. Das machen sonst die normalen Saiblinge und in der freien Natur hätten die sowieso keine Chance .
> und diese hat er abgestriffen.
> gruß
> uwe


 
Wozu das ganze? Außer für Gartenteiche dürfte die Zucht doch eigentlich nur Quälerei sein, da die Fische in freier Natur ja wohl angegriffen würden.


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Wozu das ganze? Außer für Gartenteiche dürfte die Zucht doch eigentlich nur Quälerei sein, da die Fische in freier Natur ja wohl angegriffen würden.


 
ja, wenn sie klein sind, die ich meine haben jetzt 800gramm.
wieso Quälerei.......?was soll denn das überhaupt heissen.
Saiblinge in Gartenteichen??
anscheinend hast du nicht viel Ahnung von Fischzucht und Haltung!!#c 
willst du hier sticheln oder provozieren?|krach: 
falls ja, werde ich dich auf die Ignorierliste setzen und meine Zeit nicht verschwenden.:m 
wenn du eine Frage hast, dann bitte sachlich,ok?aber in dem Stil gar nicht.
werde ich dann gerne beantworten.
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Was macht das Wasser?!? Klar??? |supergri |supergri |supergri


 
jau,
das Wasser ist ziemlich klar.
Gruß
uwe|wavey:


----------



## Silverstar (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> ja, wenn sie klein sind, die ich meine haben jetzt 800gramm.
> wieso Quälerei.......?was soll denn das überhaupt heissen.
> Saiblinge in Gartenteichen??
> anscheinend hast du nicht viel Ahnung von Fischzucht und Haltung!!#c
> ...


 
Immer locker bleiben, die frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Warum züchtet er die dann weiter? wenn ihr sagt das die goldenen abseits von den "Normalen" schwimmen, dass heist doch nur das sie nicht akzeptiert werden.  gibts da vorteile? (Ausser das man sie beim angeln schneller sehen kann) schmeckt der fisch? 

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber freie Meinungsäusserung muss auch sein.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Silverstar schrieb:


> gibts da vorteile? (Ausser das man sie beim angeln schneller sehen kann) schmeckt der fisch?


Warum zahlen Angler mehr dafür, wenn sie auf Goldforellen angeln als auf normale?!? |kopfkrat 
Da sich die Farbe lediglich durch Pigmente äußert, ist der Geschmack identisch mit dem eines normalgefärbten Saiblings. Ob Du jetzt Saibling magst, musst Du selbst herausfinden!


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben, die frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Warum züchtet er die dann weiter? wenn ihr sagt das die goldenen abseits von den "Normalen" schwimmen, dass heist doch nur das sie nicht akzeptiert werden. gibts da vorteile? (Ausser das man sie beim angeln schneller sehen kann) schmeckt der fisch?
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber freie Meinungsäusserung muss auch sein.


 

Das Wort "Quälerei" in Zusammenhang mit der Fischzucht vom Stephan geht gar nicht, ist in meinen Augen eine Provokation,Meinungsfreiheit hin oder her.

Die Goldsaiblinge werden  genauso wenig gequält wie alle anderen Fische hier.
Sie sind gerade 2 Tage in dem Teich mit den anderen Saiblingen
und müssen sich erst eingewöhnen.

Es ist halt etwas besonderes und erst einmal in Deutschland vorher geglückt.
Sinn hin oder her, die Fische sind nun mal da, sollen wir sie abschlachten,weil sie anders sind??
wir züchten sie eben weiter,weil wir neugierig sind und nie auf der Stelle treten.
Abwechslung tut gut.

Reine Liebhaberei.Normalerweise werden "andersartige" Fische gleich nach dem Schlüpfen von der großen Masse getötet.

Die Fische schmecken meines Wissens genauso lecker wie normale Saiblinge.
Soviele haben wir davon ja noch nicht in Speisegrösse.
aber bald. 
gruß


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Warum zahlen Angler mehr dafür, wenn sie auf Goldforellen angeln als auf normale?!? |kopfkrat
> Da sich die Farbe lediglich durch Pigmente äußert, ist der Geschmack identisch mit dem eines normalgefärbten Saiblings. Ob Du jetzt Saibling magst, musst Du selbst herausfinden!


 
hi Paddy,

wir werden ja sehen,ob die Goldsaiblinge von den Kunden angenommen werden.
Hier im Norden kennt kaum jemand den normalen Bachsaibling,geschweige denn den gelben.Als Besatzfisch zum Angeln wäre das aber mal was anderes, gerade ,weil es etwas neues ist.
Auch die Seeforellen, die Stephan züchtet, kennt hier kaum jemand.
Gruß


----------



## Onkel Frank (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Moin
Ich denke das die ( wenn se denn zum "Einsatz" kommen |supergri ) auch noch ein wenig Wasserfarbe annehmen werden , und da die Saiblinge die blöde angewohnheit haben in tieferen Bereichen zu stehen , werden wohr ganz vereizelt welche gesichtet werden , es sei denn das wasser ist Kristallklar . Und Uwe hat recht wenn er sagt das Abwechslung gut tut , wer von uns hat nicht gerne mal was am Haken mit dem er garnicht gerechnet hat ? Und Quälerei ??? Dazu bleibt nur zu sagen |abgelehn .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> hi Paddy,
> 
> wir werden ja sehen,ob die Goldsaiblinge von den Kunden angenommen werden.


Also bei uns in der Ecke gibbet überall Goldforellen (Regenbogner mit ähnlicher Färbung wie die Saiblinge) - da werden extra "Goldforellenangeln" veranstaltet (siehe z.B. hier: http://www.barweilermuehle.de/kalender2006.htm). Und die meisten sind ganz wild drauf mal ne Goldene zu fangen...


... und zahlen natürlich auch entsprechend! 


EDIT:
Ich als Kunde bin ganz wild drauf, so n Viech zu erwischen! Allerdings weniger mitm Haken, sondern viel mehr durch den Sucher meiner Kamera! :m


----------



## Buster (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

also in dem Zusammenhang von Quälerei zu sprechen entbehrt ja bei genauerer Betrachtung jeglicher Grundlage.
Und ich denke das es nur legitim ist bei einer , mit soviel Idealismus geführten Anlage, eine Marktlücke zu nutzen um kostendeckend zu sein. Wer Spitzenqualität erzeugt der hat nun mal höhere Kosten - das fängt schon beim Futter an. Auch bei noch so viel Liebe zur Materie MUSS ja das Geld auch wieder reinkommen. Wenn es denn also Angler gibt die einen Goldsaibling einer "normalen" Regenbogenforelle oder einem "normalen" Saibling vorziehen dann ist es völlig in Ordnung wenn jemand den Bedarf deckt. 
Die Menschheit hat weiß Gott schon schlimmere Züchtungen bei Tieren "fabriziert" die dann nur für die Optik herhalten mußten. Man möge sich nur mal die Nackthunde oder manch seltsame Katze ansehen - und die kann man nicht mal essen (ich hoffe Ihr tut es nicht  )


----------



## Onkel Frank (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> also in dem Zusammenhang von Quälerei zu sprechen entbehrt ja bei genauerer Betrachtung jeglicher Grundlage.
> Und ich denke das es nur legitim ist bei einer , mit soviel Idealismus geführten Anlage, eine Marktlücke zu nutzen um kostendeckend zu sein. Wer Spitzenqualität erzeugt der hat nun mal höhere Kosten - das fängt schon beim Futter an. Auch bei noch so viel Liebe zur Materie MUSS ja das Geld auch wieder reinkommen. Wenn es denn also Angler gibt die einen Goldsaibling einer "normalen" Regenbogenforelle oder einem "normalen" Saibling vorziehen dann ist es völlig in Ordnung wenn jemand den Bedarf deckt.
> Die Menschheit hat weiß Gott schon schlimmere Züchtungen bei Tieren "fabriziert" die dann nur für die Optik herhalten mußten. Man möge sich nur mal die Nackthunde oder manch seltsame Katze ansehen - und die kann man nicht mal essen (ich hoffe Ihr tut es nicht  )


 

Meine Meinung #6 .


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Gut, das Wort Quälerei ist vlt. etwas unglücklich gewählt. Trotzdem schreibst du ja selbst, daß dein Kumpel die Albinobrut schnell rausnehmen mußte, damit sie von den anderen Fischen nicht gefressen werden. Das hat die Natur nicht umsonst so eingerichtet. Die Albinofische lenken durch ihre Färbung die Aufmerksamkeit von Räubern auf sich. Und wenn die dann zwischen den anderen stehen, sind die auch gefährdet. Deshalb sind sie immer Außenseiter. Und solches noch zu forcieren, finde ich nicht gut, weil unmoralisch. Egal, wer und wieviel dafür zahlt, diese Annormalitäten zu fangen, da sie ja wohl ansonsten keine Qualitätsunterschiede aufweisen. Das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen und nicht deinen Kumpel beleidigen oder sonst was.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Deshalb sind sie immer Außenseiter. Und solches noch zu forcieren, finde ich nicht gut, weil unmoralisch.


Und was machen wir jetzt mit Goldfischen, Kois und dergleichen?!?

Btw. wenn das herauszüchten phänologischer Besonderheiten unmoralisch ist - was machen wir dann mit Kühen, Schweinen, Hunden, Hauskatzen... die Liste wird ganz schön lang! |uhoh: 


Der Mensch hat es sich nunmal seit Jahrtausenden zu eigen gemacht, besonders "hübsche" oder "seltsame" Exemplare einer Art gezielt herauszuzüchten. Daran kann ich weder unmoralisches noch verwerfliches feststellen. #c


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@foolishfarmer
deswegen in meinem ersten posting die rede vom gartenteich. da werden fische meist nur zum ansehen gehalten, aber hier geht es ja wohl offensichtlich um zucht nur zur beanglung oder ähnlichem.


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@leopard_afrika

Der einzige Nachteil ist der, daß so auffällige Fische unter 500g für Reiher und Cormoran die 1. Wahl sind.
Außer. das sie anders gefärbt sind. gibt es keinen Unterschied zu normalen Fischen.
Mal etwas anderes.
Verwerflich find ich absichtliche Züchtungen egal bei welchem Tier, die sein natürliches Verhalten einschränken.
ein Mops kann nicht richtig atmen, Nackthunde frieren sich halbtot,Hühner und Tauben haben solche Federbüschel an den Füssen, daß sie nicht mehr laufen können,Schleierschwanzgoldfische,die kaum gerade schwimmen können....
diese Liste könnte man unendlich weiterführen.
aber eine Laune der Natur zu unterstützen und eine Farbvariante weiterzuzüchten ist meines Erachtens nichts schlimmes. die Fische sind kerngesund, von verschiedenen Elterntieren und vermehren sich genauso wie die naturfarbenen Saiblinge.
gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ...Das hat die Natur nicht umsonst so eingerichtet. Die Albinofische lenken durch ihre Färbung die Aufmerksamkeit von Räubern auf sich. Und wenn die dann zwischen den anderen stehen, sind die auch gefährdet. Deshalb sind sie immer Außenseiter.....


 
Das ist ja eine ganz ganz spannende These zur Biologie und zum Sozialverhalten von Fischen.

Kannst du das irgendwie belegen, dass das so ist?

Gibt es dazu Literatur? Links? Forschungsergebnisse?

Uli


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Dazu braucht man keine Quellen.
Selbst in diesem Tröt wurde schon gepostet, daß man die Albinos schnell rausnehmen mußte, weil sie sonst gefressen werden würden. Auch von Aquarianern habe ich ähnliche Sachen gehört. 
Auf meinen Reisen habe ich es auch bei Säugetieren gesehen, andersartige, teilweise auch kranke und verletzte Tiere wurden gemieden, ausgegrenzt, teilweise verjagt. ( z. B. bei Affen gesehen ) Es gab aber auch Tiere, die die verletzten Artgenossen zeitweise in die Mitte genommen haben und dadurch vor Räubern versteckten oder wie bei Löwen beobachtet teilweise fütterten, auch wenn der Beuteanteil sehr gering war und ich nicht weiß, ob das ewig so ist. Jedenfalls verschwinden z. B. kranke Gnus oder Büffel, die tagsüber noch mittig des Herdenverbandes standen oft in der nächsten Nacht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ....Jedenfalls verschwinden z. B. kranke Gnus oder Büffel, die tagsüber noch mittig des Herdenverbandes standen oft in der nächsten Nacht....


 
Na wenn das so ist. Jetzt habe ich es verstanden.

Uli


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist. Jetzt habe ich es verstanden.
> 
> Uli


:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q 
Muuuuaaahhahahahahaha, ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein.
|muahah: |muahah: |jump: 
Oh wie schön,das ich das erleben darf.
Alles klar, j e t z t habe ich auch verstanden.

.
@ Africa_Leopard(schicker Name und hammerhartes Avatar-Pic übrigends)

Reiseerlebnisse und Safaribeobachtungen bieten für alles eine Erklärung oder wie....???|abgelehn

Ich dachte hier gehts um Fische, nicht um Gnus ,Löwen etc

Ich finde es ja prima, das du son harter Africareisender bist
und bin gaaanz dolle beeindruckt, aber ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob du dich nicht im Board vertan hast,

und was deine Vergleiche mit der afrikanischen Tierwelt und Aquarianern mit unseren Saiblingen zu tun haben soll, 
frag ich mich auch die ganze Zeit.
Also was du da ablässt, sind unbelegte Vermutungen,nichts anderes.
Aber,wenn für dich die reale Welt so aussieht,ok.
jedem das seine.#c 
aber echt, vielen Dank. wir haben hier lange nicht mehr so gelacht.
ist schon lustig mit dir.
weiter so.
lieben gruß
uwe


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Sehr geehrte Herren,
die einzigen, die sich hier lächerlich, ignorant und dümmlich zeigen, seid ihr! Vlt. solltet ihr euch mit Hilfe von z. B. Google mal mit dem Thema Albinismus befassen. Dann wüßtet ihr, daß Albinismus bei Fischen, Säugetieren, Vögeln, Reptilien ... auftritt und etwas mit rezessiver Genvererbung zu tun hat und zum Beispiel gerade bei Fischen als abnorm gilt. 
Hier nur mal ein Link zu einem Artikel darüber ( gefunden unter Stichwortsuche Albinos Fische )
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme51/article2768430.html
  , in dem auch darauf hingewiesen wird, daß Zitat: "Natürlich kann die Vererbung einer Eigenschaft im Zusammenhang mit dem Selektionsdruck stehen, *gelbe Fische werden in der Natur sicher eher gefressen, als dunkle und unauffällige*. Wäre der Erbgang für die gelbe Farbe dominant, würde die gelbe Fischvariante deshalb vermutlich schnell komplett aussterben, bei einem rezessiven Erbgang kann das Albino-Gen dagegen lange "versteckt" in der Population weitervererbt werden und es treten immer wieder mal gelbe Fische auf. " Zitatende.
Ich habe nichts weiter gemacht, als darauf hingewiesen, daß ein derartiges Verhalten gegenüber andersartigen/ abnormen Artgenossen nicht nur bei Fischen zu beobachten ist, sondern auch bei Säugetieren...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Herren,
> die einzigen, die sich hier lächerlich, ignorant und dümmlich zeigen, seid ihr!


Also zunächst mal - wen bezeichnest Du hier als dümmlich und arrogant?!? |gr:  So ne Verallgemeinerung (die dazu noch beleidigend ist) kann auch mißverstanden werden - fühl ich mich jetzt angesprochen, oder nicht!? #c 



			
				leopard_afrika schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nichts weiter gemacht, als darauf hingewiesen, daß ein derartiges Verhalten gegenüber andersartigen/ abnormen Artgenossen nicht nur bei Fischen zu beobachten ist, sondern auch bei Säugetieren...


Komisch - für mich (und einige andere hier) klang das weiter oben eher nach Unverständnis und negativer Kritik bezüglich der Zucht, denn nach Aufklärung... |kopfkrat 
Zum Zweck der Zucht ist sogar schon einiges gesagt worden, obwohl eine Rechtfertigung hier weder gefordert noch notwendig gewesen wäre. 
Folglich sollte dazu doch alles gesagt sein, oder? :g 


Und dann eben noch zur Sache:
Die orangen Saiblinge sind mitnichten Albinos!!! Den Unterschied hab ich auch hier im Board schon mehrfach erklärt gehabt. Gelb-/ Goldfärbung bei Fischen hat nichts mit Albinismus zu tun! #d  Das mit dem rezessiven Allel trifft es da schon eher...


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@foolishfarmer
siehe dir bitte die postings über meinem an und du weißt, warum ich es so geschrieben habe und das soll es hier von mir auch gewesen sein, da ja hier einige der Meinung sind, daß sie allwissend sind und keine andere Meinung akzeptieren. Und unter den genannten Stichworten habe ich z. B. auch einige Artikel z. B. zur Goldforelle gefunden, in denen diese mitnichten als Albinos bezeichnet werden. Und das von Züchtern und Biologen. Was denn nun?


----------



## mot67 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@leopard, ich glaube du hast dich etwas vergallopiert 
es geht doch hier ganz einfach um die züchtung von goldenen saiblingen, was soll/kann daran schlecht oder verwerflich sein? die fische stammen aus einer zucht und werden sich nie in der freien wildbahn behaupten müssen, ausser vielleicht in einem angelteich. und dort sind ihre tage eh gezählt...
ein züchter lebt davon fische zu züchten und sie zu verkaufen, wenn goldene saiblinge ihm vermarktungsvorteile einbringen is das wohl völlig in ordnung. ich finds ausserdem noch interessant und spannend und freu mich auf den fortschritt der zucht, über den ich hier im thread hoffentlich weiterhin lesen darf


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Und das war eine Antwort mit der ich leben kann/ muß. Es ist für mich eben nicht zu begreifen, warum es Züchtungen von Abnormitäten geben muß? Und das ist meine Meinung und die muß nicht durch jeden getragen werden. Deswegen ziehe ich des anderen Meinung nicht ins Lächerliche!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Albinismus bezeichnet im allgemeinen ein Tier ohne jegliche Färbung. Die Tiere wirken weiß bis rosa (wie bei Fischen), da man durch die farblose (=weiße) haut die Blutgefäße schimmern sieht (rosa). Für Albinismus ist ein Gendefekt verantwortlich, der die Produktion eines körpereigenen Hormons (Melatonin) steuert.

Geld- oder Goldgefärbte Fische weisen eindeutig Farben auf. Gibt ja auch durchaus gefleckte Fische (bei Wels und Schleie weit verbreitet), mit normalgefärbten Körperpartien und auch goldenen Anteilen an eine und demselben Exemplar. Die Färbung ist als rezessives Gen in jedem Tier vorhanden und tritt nur bei einer bestimmten Kombination in Erscheinung. Beim gezielten Herauszüchten der gelbgefärbten Individuen gibt es in jeder neuen Generation auch normalgefärbte Individuen.


Das war jetzt ne grobe Zusammenfassung ohne auf die unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen des Albinismus einzugehen (würde den Rahmen sprengen).


----------



## hotte50 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben, die frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Warum züchtet er die dann weiter? wenn ihr sagt das die goldenen abseits von den "Normalen" schwimmen, dass heist doch nur das sie nicht akzeptiert werden.  gibts da vorteile? (Ausser das man sie beim angeln schneller sehen kann) schmeckt der fisch?
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber freie Meinungsäusserung muss auch sein.



Freie Meinungsäußerung gibt es bei dem Herrn nicht. Kritische Fragen werden als Majestätsbeleidigung mit Wutanfällen und Ignore-Liste geandet. 

Anschließend werden seine Kumpels gerufen damit er Verstärkung hat :m

man lese sich seine Antworten durch und man weis wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt |peinlich


----------



## Leif (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man keine Quellen.
> Selbst in diesem Tröt wurde schon gepostet, daß man die Albinos schnell rausnehmen mußte, weil sie sonst gefressen werden würden. Auch von Aquarianern habe ich ähnliche Sachen gehört.
> Auf meinen Reisen habe ich es auch bei Säugetieren gesehen, andersartige, teilweise auch kranke und verletzte Tiere wurden gemieden, ausgegrenzt, teilweise verjagt. ( z. B. bei Affen gesehen ) Es gab aber auch Tiere, die die verletzten Artgenossen zeitweise in die Mitte genommen haben und dadurch vor Räubern versteckten oder wie bei Löwen beobachtet teilweise fütterten, auch wenn der Beuteanteil sehr gering war und ich nicht weiß, ob das ewig so ist. Jedenfalls verschwinden z. B. kranke Gnus oder Büffel, die tagsüber noch mittig des Herdenverbandes standen oft in der nächsten Nacht.




Hallo du.

Ich muss dir leider wiedersprechen.
Fischen ist es Schnuppe welche Farbe sie haben.
Man hat zum Beispiel wissentschaftliche Teste mit Makrelen und heringe gemacht (weil es Schwarmfische sind).
Sie wurden genauso akzeptiert wie alle anderen auch.
Sie achten nur auf das Schwarmmuster.
Das Albinos in freier Natur eher sterben ist nicht genau bestimmt.
Wie schaffen es zum Beispiel im Ebro oder Po immer wieder soviele Albinos oder anders farbige Welse so groß zu werden?
Albinos sind bei manchen Arten halt extrem selten.
Man hat halt kaum Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Albinismus bezeichnet im allgemeinen ein Tier ohne jegliche Färbung. Die Tiere wirken weiß bis rosa (wie bei Fischen), da man durch die farblose (=weiße) haut die Blutgefäße schimmern sieht (rosa). Für Albinismus ist ein Gendefekt verantwortlich, der die Produktion eines körpereigenen Hormons (Melatonin) steuert.
> 
> Geld- oder Goldgefärbte Fische weisen eindeutig Farben auf. Gibt ja auch durchaus gefleckte Fische (bei Wels und Schleie weit verbreitet), mit normalgefärbten Körperpartien und auch goldenen Anteilen an eine und demselben Exemplar. Die Färbung ist als rezessives Gen in jedem Tier vorhanden und tritt nur bei einer bestimmten Kombination in Erscheinung. Beim gezielten Herauszüchten der gelbgefärbten Individuen gibt es in jeder neuen Generation auch normalgefärbte Individuen.
> 
> ...


 

Im Gegensatz dazu: Zitat aus dem geposteten Artikel:
"Ob ein Merkmal dominant oder rezessiv wirkt, hängt weniger mit dem Gen an sich zusammen als vielmehr mit der Wirkung des gebildeten Genproduktes. Der Körper besitzt jedes Gen quasi zweimal, eine Kopie von der Mutter und eine vom Vater. Reicht das produzierte Protein von einem der beiden Gene aus, um einen Effekt auszulösen, dann ist das Gen dominant. Bei Guppies (Zierfischen) gibt es z.B. gelbe und dunkelfarbige. De gelben Fische (Albinos) produzieren keinen Farbstoff in der Haut (Melanin), die dunkelfarbigen produzieren welchen. Hier ist das Gen für die dunkle Farbe dominant, denn egal ob beide Genkopien den Farbstoff produzieren oder nur eins von beiden Genen, es wird Farbstoff produziert und der Fisch ist dunkel gefärbt. Die gelbe Farbe (die auf dem Gen beruht, was die Fähigkeit verloren hat, Farbstoff zu produzieren) wird rezessiv vererbt. Es müssen stets beide Gene von dieser Varinte vorhanden sein, damit der betroffene Fisch gelb aussieht."


----------



## hotte50 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Gut, das Wort Quälerei ist vlt. etwas unglücklich gewählt. Trotzdem schreibst du ja selbst, daß dein Kumpel die Albinobrut schnell rausnehmen mußte, damit sie von den anderen Fischen nicht gefressen werden. Das hat die Natur nicht umsonst so eingerichtet. Die Albinofische lenken durch ihre Färbung die Aufmerksamkeit von Räubern auf sich. Und wenn die dann zwischen den anderen stehen, sind die auch gefährdet. Deshalb sind sie immer Außenseiter. Und solches noch zu forcieren, finde ich nicht gut, weil unmoralisch. Egal, wer und wieviel dafür zahlt, diese Annormalitäten zu fangen, da sie ja wohl ansonsten keine Qualitätsunterschiede aufweisen. Das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen und nicht deinen Kumpel beleidigen oder sonst was.



bei der ganzen Geschichte geht es meines erachtens um nichts anders als darum: Kohle machen !!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@ hotte:
Das Du hier wieder Deinen Senf dazugeben musst, war ja klar. #d  Ist schon traurig, wenn man ein öffentliches Forum zum Austragungsort persönlicher Differenzen erklären muss.
nebenbei gemerkt geht es hier natürlich um "Geldmachen" - davon lebt ein Fischwirtschaftsmeister nunmal! #q 



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz dazu: Zitat aus dem geposteten Artikel:...


Nene Du - da is nix im Gegensatz!   Das entspricht exakt dem, was ich sagte! Nur eben, dass die Gelbfärbung nix mit Albinismus (zumindest mit dem, was die meisten darunter verstehen) zu tun hat. Nach 2 Semestern Genetik kann ich Dir da auch gerne ne Menge Literatur zu anbieten... aber wir wollen´s hier ja nich übertreiben!
Gelb = rezessives Allel
Weiß = Albino (Mutation)
Allerdings gibt es mehrere Formen des Albinismus. Und da alles Gendefekte sind, kann man sich hier leicht verirren!



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Es ist für mich eben nicht zu begreifen, warum es Züchtungen von Abnormitäten geben muß?


Hier muss ich jetzt doch nochmal drauf eingehen!
Die heutige Landwirtschaft besteht eigentlich nur noch aus Züchtungen von "Abnormitäten". Jede Pflanze (Weizen, Rüben, Mais, etc.) aber auch jedes Nutztier (Kuh, Schwein, Schaaf, Gans, Pute, Huhn, etc.) ist eine über Jahrhunderte gezüchtete Abnormität:
Kühe müssen besonders viel Milch geben, Schweine nen guten Fleischanteil mit nicht zuviel Fett haben, Hühner viele Eier legen und Weizen auch in den schwierigsten klimatischen Bedingungen wachsen können! Wann immer jemand durch Zufall nen Zuchterfolg hatte, der sich positiv für die reine Nutzung auswirkte, hat er diesen Effekt gezielt weiter herausgezüchtet.
Davon leben wir heute alle - denn der Nahrungsbedarf wäre mit dem Genmaterial von vor 100 Jahren heute nicht zu decken! 
Der Weizenertrag hat sich auf gleichen Äckern in den letzten 30 Jahren vervierfacht. Kühe geben heute mit JEDER Generation (6 Jahre) ca. 50L mehr Milch im Schnitt. Schweine erreichen nach nur 18 Monaten schon Schlachtgewichte, die sie vor 30 Jahren erst nach 3 Jahren hatten... dabei ist der Fettanteil genauso, wie ihn Feinschmecker fordern (nicht zu wenig, nicht zu viel und schön marmoriert).
Noch mehr Beispiele wo nur die Nutzung die Zucht einer Abnormität gefordert hat?


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Gut, hast Recht, aber das Beschriebene sind Nutzen. Und genau nach diesem Nutzen der Goldfärbung und ihrer Züchtung fragte ich in meinem ersten Posting.


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Herren,
> die einzigen, die sich hier lächerlich, ignorant und dümmlich zeigen, seid ihr!...


 
Ja aber "*Heia Safari*" sag ich da nur,

Nana, wenn das man nicht eine kleine Verwarnung Wert ist, 

wenn andere schon wegen[Zitat] : "Vollpfosten" 

Ihre Pünktchen bekommen???

Allein der Fairniss und Gleichbehandlung  wegen??

Wo seid Ihr Mods???

Bitte gleiches Recht für alle.
          

Lieben Gruss
auch nach Africa:m #h


----------



## hotte50 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> @ hotte:
> Das Du hier wieder Deinen Senf dazugeben musst, war ja klar. #d  Ist schon traurig, wenn man ein öffentliches Forum zum Austragungsort persönlicher Differenzen erklären muss.
> nebenbei gemerkt geht es hier natürlich um "Geldmachen" - davon lebt ein Fischwirtschaftsmeister nunmal! #q
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Und soweit ich mich erinner kam da auch ziemlich direkt die Antwort:

Goldfarbe = aussergewöhnlicher Fisch
aussergewöhnlicher Fisch = mehr potentielle Kunden 
mehr potentielle Kunden = mehr Geld

Wenn man vom Verkauf von Fischen lebt, ein durchaus zu beachtendes Argument, oder? |supergri  

@ hotte:
Falls DU es immer noch nicht bemerkt hast, geht es hier um die doch recht sachliche Diskussion um Sinn und Zweck einer bestimmten Zuchtform des Saiblings. Was da Deine erneuten Anfeindungen (wie schon in nem anderen Thread) zu suchen haben, ist mir doch recht rätselhaft?!?


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Muuuuti! Der Onkel hat mich beschimpft!

P.S. Ich kann erst jetzt die Smilies machen, da sich entweder der Server oder mein Compi gerade aufzuhängen scheint.
Also:  :m #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Herren,
> die einzigen, die sich hier lächerlich, ignorant und dümmlich zeigen, seid ihr!


 
Lieber Leopard,

meine Frage war alles andere als lächerlich, ignorant und schon garnicht dümmlich.

Ich erinnere daran, dass deine Aussage war, dass Albinos, wenn sie in einem Fischschwarm stehen, diesen als selbigen gefährden.

Ich habe daraufhin gefragt, ob es für diese wissenschaftlich sehr kühne Behauptung Belege gibt. 

Deine Antwort war, dass Gnus manchmal nachts aus ihrer Herde verschwinden.

Diese Antwort fand ich zugegebenermaßen sehr lustig und ich habe dazu ironisch Stellung genommen.

Sollte ich deine zarten Gefühle damit verletzt haben tut es mir sehr sehr leid und ich möchte mich hier in aller Form öffentlich bei dir entschuldigen.
Hätte ich damit rechnen können das ein gestandener Afrikafahrer einen so weichen, sensiblen und verletzlichen Kern besitzt?

Ich glaube die Antwort ist nein.

ES TUT MIR SO LEID!!!!

Uli


----------



## hotte50 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> @ hotte:
> Falls DU es immer noch nicht bemerkt hast, geht es hier um die doch recht sachliche Diskussion um Sinn und Zweck einer bestimmten Zuchtform des Saiblings. Was da Deine erneuten Anfeindungen (wie schon in nem anderen Thread) zu suchen haben, ist mir doch recht rätselhaft?!?



warum Du meine Kommentare zu dieser sachlichen Diskussion, natürlich außer den Antworten von "Uwe Gerhard" (die sind *außerordentlich* sachlich), als Anfeindung deutest, bleibt letztendlich Dein Geheimnis. Ich könnte durchaus den meiner Meinung nach recht guten Ausführungen der Leoparden einiges hinzufügen. Dies habe ich jedoch tunlichst unterlassen, aus Gründen, die Deine Antworten zu diesem Thema an meine Person durchaus als sinnvoll begründen.


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> bei der ganzen Geschichte geht es meines erachtens um nichts anders als darum: Kohle machen !!!


ach nee,
der blaue,superschlaue,missgünstige Wal bläst auch mal wieder.:m 
na gucke, nur lauter nette, kompetente Leute hier
Hätt ich nicht besser sagen können ,war ja klar ,das sowas nur von dir kommen kann.
du hast tatsächlich den Sinn der gewerblichen Fischzucht verstanden,
erstaunlich erstaunlich.
deine postings werden ja immer freundlicher,
ich staune wirklich.
so einen positiven,schlauen und vor allen dingen ..freundlichen Boardie wie dich haben wir selten hier. 
du sorgst dafür ,das du mir unvergesslich bleibst.
jetzt ist es auch schlimm geld mit seinem beruf zu verdienen.
oder höre ich etwa sowas wie...wie war noch das wort?,,ach ja "NEID" bei dir heraus????
ich denke viel an Dich
Aller-allerliebste
grüsse nach Königslutter
wir sollten uns echt bald mal wiedersehen.ich verspüre jeden Tag mehr Sehnsucht nach deiner Freundlichkeit und Wärme.:l uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Lieber Leopard,
> 
> meine Frage war alles andere als lächerlich, ignorant und schon garnicht dümmlich.
> 
> ...


 
ohh Ulli, du bist echt guuuut, 

#6 #6 #6 |good: |muahah: 
gruß


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> warum Du meine Kommentare zu dieser sachlichen Diskussion,... als Anfeindung deutest, bleibt letztendlich Dein Geheimnis.


Hmm komisch...


hotte50 schrieb:


> Freie Meinungsäußerung gibt es bei dem Herrn nicht. Kritische Fragen werden als Majestätsbeleidigung mit Wutanfällen und Ignore-Liste geandet.
> 
> Anschließend werden seine Kumpels gerufen damit er Verstärkung hat :m
> 
> man lese sich seine Antworten durch und man weis wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt |peinlich


Irgendwie finde ich den Sinn Deiner "Kommentare zu dieser sachlichen Diskussion" in diesem Deinen Post nicht?!? Und imho würde ich diesen Post auch als nicht besonders freundlich gestimmt bezeichen - freundlich ausgedrückt natürlich!  

*
Aber lassen wir das "Rumgezicke" nun... hat mit dem Thema nämlich noch weniger zu tun als die Zucht von Mastschweinen! *|rolleyes


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Muuuuti! Der Onkel hat mich beschimpft!
> 
> P.S. Ich kann erst jetzt die Smilies machen, da sich entweder der Server oder mein Compi gerade aufzuhängen scheint.
> Also:  :m #h


 
Wo ich doch soooo empfindsames Seelchen bin.
schluchz,:c :c 
Alles klar Africa.:m   
nix für ungut...
Spass muss sein
uwe#h


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> ach nee,
> der blaue,superschlaue,missgünstige Wal bläst auch mal wieder.:m
> na gucke, nur lauter nette, kompetente Leute hier
> Hätt ich nicht besser sagen können ,war ja klar ,das sowas nur von dir kommen kann.
> ...



ups.....hast Du mir nicht verkündet, mich auf deine Ignore-Liste zu setzen ????   und nun eine Antwort ??

Mensch Uwe, auf dich ist auch kein Verlass mehr..!!  

was willst Du mir den bei einer neuerlichen persönlichen Begegnung erzählen..? etwa wieder einen Wutanfall bekommen und eine drohende Haltung einnehmen ? 

lass es einfach sein und setz mich nun endlich auf deine so geliebte "Ignore-Liste"


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Freie Meinungsäußerung gibt es bei dem Herrn nicht. Kritische Fragen werden als Majestätsbeleidigung mit Wutanfällen und Ignore-Liste geandet.
> 
> Anschließend werden seine Kumpels gerufen damit er Verstärkung hat :m


 

Wer sind die Kumpels?

Uli


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Ohne Hotte50 würd mir echt was fehlen,doch doch.
ich hab ihn sogar von der ignorierliste genommen, weil mir echt was gefehlt hat.
man sollte sowas doch nicht überbewerten,oder?   :m 
solche leute sind doch das "Salz in der Suppe"#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@sundvogel
dann habe ich dein posting genau so falsch verstanden, wie du meines. wie schon gepostet, wollte ich damit nur ausdrücken, daß es nicht nur bei fischen sondern auch bei säugetieren... zur ausgrenzung von andersartigen/ kranken artgenossen kommt oder aber durch schutzmaßnahmen/ verstecken zum genauen gegenteil. da, so nehme ich es jedenfalls an, nachts wesentlich mehr aufmerksamkeit erforderlich ist, wird das andersartige/ kranke tier nicht mehr geschützt. man hat ihm also bis zu einem gewissen punkt die gnadenfrist zur erholung eingeräumt, danach erfolgt auch wieder eine ausgrenzung. so stellte es sich jedenfalls dar.
also entschuldige auch ich mich, daß ich dein posting im zusammenhang mit dem darauf folgenden falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wer sind die Kumpels?
> 
> Uli


 
keine Ahnung wenn er von Allen meint? Er spricht manchmal in Rätseln,der liebe-
:k


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wenn er von Allen meint? Er spricht manchmal in Rätseln,der liebe-
> :k


 
Hm... Das ist sehr unbefriedigend, wenn einer was sagt und keiner weiß was er meint.

Weiß er es selber?

Er sagt ja nichts. Vielleicht denkt er grade nach.|rolleyes 

Uli


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wenn er von Allen meint? Er spricht manchmal in Rätseln,der liebe-
> :k



für dich ist so einiges ein "Rätsel"  

und nun lass es gut sein, setz mich bitte. bitte wieder auf deine  "Ignore-Liste"....deinem bevorzugten Drohmittel


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Ach so,
für die ,die es nicht wissen:
Hotte 50 hat Hausverbot auf der Anlage von uns.
deswegen ist er n bisserl nölig.
büssschen dumm gelaufen unser erstes Zusammentreffen.

@ Hotte 50
Lass uns das Kriegsbeil begraben,ok?
Ich reiche dir hiermit öffentlich  die hand.
lass uns das vergessen.
denk mal drüber nach,hmm.
gruß
uwe


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hm... Das ist sehr unbefriedigend, wenn einer was sagt und keiner weiß was er meint.
> 
> Weiß er es selber?
> 
> ...



Uli, kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen "denken" und "nachdenken" ?

scheinbar nicht


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Uli, kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen "denken" und "nachdenken" ?
> 
> scheinbar nicht


 
Oh oh was meinst du denn damit? Ist das schon wieder eine Anspielung darauf, dass ich leicht dümmlich sei und dazu noch ignorant. (Man beachte den Konjunktiv!)

Uli


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Ach so,
> für die ,die es nicht wissen:
> Hotte 50 hat Hausverbot auf der Anlage von uns.
> deswegen ist er n bisserl nölig.
> ...


Hallo Hotte, Überlesen?????


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Oh oh was meinst du denn damit? Ist das schon wieder eine Anspielung darauf, dass ich leicht dümmlich sei und dazu noch ignorant. (Man beachte den Konjunktiv!)
> 
> Uli



ups....habe ich Dir gegenüber etwa so eine Anspielung spielen lassen ??   mir ist zwar nichts dergleichen bekannt.....

aber jeder zieht sich nunmal die Jacke an, welche ihm am besten passt


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

also ich mag mich ja irren - aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das Hotte 50 immer noch mit ausgeklappten Ellenbogen durch die Forenlandschaft rennt damit er es leichter hat mit möglichst vielen hier anzuecken - aber wie gesagt: ICH KANN MICH AUCH IRREN...#h


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> @ Hotte 50
> Lass uns das Kriegsbeil begraben,ok?
> Ich reiche dir hiermit öffentlich  die hand.
> lass uns das vergessen.
> ...




nein, nicht überlesen....

allerdings muss ich zugeben, Du hast mich etwas verwirrt...

soll ich einer Schlange glauben ?  soll ich......???? 

oder ist es nur die bekannte, den Schlangen zugesagte "gespaltene Zunge" ????

das muss ich mir echt noch überlegen #c

lass mir ein bisserl Zeit, gell Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> also ich mag mich ja irren - aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das Hotte 50 immer noch mit ausgeklappten Ellenbogen durch die Forenlandschaft rennt damit er es leichter hat mit möglichst vielen hier anzuecken - aber wie gesagt: ICH KANN MICH AUCH IRREN...#h


 
Hi Micha,
ja ich hoffe auch du irrst dich und er ist doch ein richtiger Boardie.
mann ist oft verschiedener Meinung, es gibt missverständnisse...das normal finde ich. 
normal ist für mich aber auch unter boardies, das man sich wieder verträgt, auch wenns mal heiss hergeht.
gruß


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> also ich mag mich ja irren - aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das Hotte 50 immer noch mit ausgeklappten Ellenbogen durch die Forenlandschaft rennt damit er es leichter hat mit möglichst vielen hier anzuecken - aber wie gesagt: ICH KANN MICH AUCH IRREN...#h



Buster, irgendwie muss ich ja zugeben....dein Avator ist echt cool

aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Du unrecht hast#

|rolleyes


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> nein, nicht überlesen....
> 
> allerdings muss ich zugeben, Du hast mich etwas verwirrt...
> 
> ...


 
kein problem ,Hotte.
ich mein das im ernst,
mal alles an die seite geschoben.
(ehrlich gemeinten)
lieben gruß


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Buster, irgendwie muss ich ja zugeben....dein Avator ist echt cool
> 
> aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Du unrecht hast#
> 
> |rolleyes


 
na saaag ich doch...


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> also ich mag mich ja irren - aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das Hotte 50 immer noch mit ausgeklappten Ellenbogen durch die Forenlandschaft rennt damit er es leichter hat mit möglichst vielen hier anzuecken - aber wie gesagt: ICH KANN MICH AUCH IRREN...#h


 
Nein das kann gar nicht sein. Selbst wenn es so wäre gäbe es sicherlich Gründe dafür.

Sag mal Hotte, hat dein Vater dich früher geschlagen?

Das könnte z.B. ein Grund sein.

Oder eine schwere Profilneurose oder eine zu starke Mutter-Sohn-Bindung, die aggressive Störungen gegenüber Männern auslöst oder, oder, oder...
Wenn das so ist, dann ist ein Angelforum sicherlich der falsche Ort um erfolgreich therapeutische Fortschritte zu machen.

Uli


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

nach seinem letzten posting glaube ich allerdings nicht mich zu irren - mit seinen "spitzen" Assoziationen macht er es Dir sicher nicht einfach das Kriegsbeil zu verscharren. Da hilft nur Gelassenheit - um sich permanent aufzuregen ist das Leben eh viel zu kurz.


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

#h 





sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein das kann gar nicht sein. Selbst wenn es so wäre gäbe es sicherlich Gründe dafür.
> 
> Sag mal Hotte, hat dein Vater dich früher geschlagen?
> 
> ...


komm ulli, lass auch erstmal gut sein ,jaa,bitte.
lass dem hotte auch die zeit zum nachdenken ok?
#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> #h
> komm ulli, lass auch erstmal gut sein ,jaa,bitte.
> lass dem hotte auch die zeit zum nachdenken ok?
> #h


 
Ok.

Ist in Ordnung.

Denken soll ja helfen.

Uli


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> nach seinem letzten posting glaube ich allerdings nicht mich zu irren - mit seinen "spitzen" Assoziationen macht er es Dir sicher nicht einfach das Kriegsbeil zu verscharren. Da hilft nur Gelassenheit - um sich permanent aufzuregen ist das Leben eh viel zu kurz.


 
ach was, ich bin wohl der letzte ,der sich über spitze bemerkungen aufregen darf,oder:g |rolleyes 
ich seh alles nicht so eng..
wer austeilt,muß auch einstecken können...oder?


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

mein lieber Sudvogel,

leider muss ich dich enttäuschen, mein Vater hat mich nicht geschlagen ! vielleicht dich deiner ?

Auch muss ich klarstellen, das ich weder über einer zu starke "Mutter-Sohn-Bindung" verfüge noch mit "richtigen Männern" wie Du einer zu sein scheinst, Probleme irgend einer Art habe. 

Ich hoffe, damit alle deine Bedenken aus dem Weg geräumt zu haben.

Hochachtungsvoll
Hotte50


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@ Hotte50

schön das ich (mein Avatar) Dir gefalle - ich muß aber gestehen das ich nicht so aussehe - die Hörner hab ich mir nur für das Bild angeklebt - ich hab nämlich keine echten weil ich so ein nettes Kerlchen bin.


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> @ Hotte50
> 
> schön das ich (mein Avatar) Dir gefalle - ich muß aber gestehen das ich nicht so aussehe - die Hörner hab ich mir nur für das Bild angeklebt - ich hab nämlich keine echten weil ich so ein nettes Kerlchen bin.


#h 
aber sei ruhig ehrlich... nen bisschen geschminkt hast dich schon,oder?


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> @ Hotte50
> 
> schön das ich (mein Avatar) Dir gefalle - ich muß aber gestehen das ich nicht so aussehe - die Hörner hab ich mir nur für das Bild angeklebt - ich hab nämlich keine echten weil ich so ein nettes Kerlchen bin.



das mit dem "netten Kerlchen" ist und bleibt deine freie Behauptung !!

ander mögen das anders sehen !

ich für meinen Teil würde und werde niemals einen Menschen beurteilen, ohne diesen mehr als nur "1 x" gesehen oder gelesen zu haben !!

es soll ja Menschen geben, die 10, 20 oder mehr Jahre zusammen gelebt haben und sich dennoch nicht wirklich gekannt zu haben !

soviel dazu


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> mein lieber Sudvogel,
> 
> leider muss ich dich enttäuschen, mein Vater hat mich nicht geschlagen ! vielleicht dich deiner ?
> 
> ...


 
Sehr sehr lieber Hotte,

es enttäuscht mich gar nicht, dass dein Vater dich nicht geschlagen hat. Im Gegenteil es freut mich sogar sehr, weil ich das sonst irgendwie gemein gefunden hätte.
Auch das es wahrscheinlich auch keinen anderen Gründe für dein Verhalten gibt stimmt mich froh, allerdings läßt es mich auch nachdenklich werden. 
Aber was sollst du dir meinen Kopf zerbrechen und 

somit verbleibe ich mit dem dir gebührenden Respekt,

Uli


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sehr sehr lieber Hotte,
> 
> es enttäuscht mich gar nicht, dass dein Vater dich nicht geschlagen hat. Im Gegenteil es freut mich sogar sehr, weil ich das sonst irgendwie gemein gefunden hätte.
> Auch das es wahrscheinlich auch keinen anderen Gründe für dein Verhalten gibt stimmt mich froh, allerdings läßt es mich auch nachdenklich werden.
> ...



Hallo Uli,

hast Du schon einmal daran gedacht, dich für die Sendung "es darf gelacht werden" zu bewerben ?

fragt sich ein neugieriger Hotte 

ps. vielleicht solltest Du dir mal Gedanken machen, wie Dein Hohn und Spot besser zu verpacken wäre


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Mann o Mann, das nivau hier hat sich aber gewaltig gehoben, wenigstens äusserlich.:m 

so redet man doch gern miteinander,
das liest sich auch viel besser.
weiter so-


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

na ja , noch lange nicht wirklich perfekt,aber es wird langsam.|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Hallo Uli,
> 
> hast Du schon einmal daran gedacht, dich für die Sendung "es darf gelacht werden" zu bewerben ?
> 
> ...


 
Wieso Hohn und Spott?

Hat dich das jetzt angegriffen?

Sorry, ich dachte wer austeilt...

Tut mir leid ich bin jetzt wirklich und ernsthaft betroffen.

Uli


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

gute n8


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Mann o Mann, das nivau hier hat sich aber gewaltig gehoben, wenigstens äusserlich.:m
> 
> so redet man doch gern miteinander,
> das liest sich auch viel besser.
> weiter so-


 
Aber es hat Stil 

Immerhin!!!

Uli


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> gute n8


nacht africa,
machs gut
bis bald(hoff ich)
gruss


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Aber es hat Stil
> 
> Immerhin!!!
> 
> Uli


ja, das hat es. auf jeden fall.


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

*seufz* achjee - mir wird ganz kuschelig ums Herz wenn ich hier so lese wie wir uns doch liebhaben... :l


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Ich gehe jetzt auch schlafen.

Gute Nacht, ihr alle da draussen an den Rechner!

Uli


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Mann o Mann, das nivau hier hat sich aber gewaltig gehoben, wenigstens äusserlich.:m
> 
> so redet man doch gern miteinander,
> das liest sich auch viel besser.
> weiter so-



jau, das niveau hat sich sich wirklich geändert....

für die unwissenden unter uns....

siehe hier

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/niveau


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

och menno - isses jetzt vorbei ?!?! 
macht doch nicht sowas mit mir - ich hab mir grad noch was zu trinken geholt... *jammer*


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt auch schlafen.
> 
> Gute Nacht, ihr alle da draussen an den Rechner!
> 
> Uli


auch dir gute nacht, war lustig. bis bald
uwe


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@ Hotte50

meinst Du nun das relative oder das absolute Niveau ? ;+


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> jau, das niveau hat sich sich wirklich geändert....
> 
> für die unwissenden unter uns....
> 
> ...


 

das wissen ist nicht jedem gegeben, darum teilen wir uns untereinander mit.


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> och menno - isses jetzt vorbei ?!?!
> macht doch nicht sowas mit mir - ich hab mir grad noch was zu trinken geholt... *jammer*



Buster, mal ganz im Ernst (oder August ?)....Du bist müde, also geh ins Bett


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> och menno - isses jetzt vorbei ?!?!
> macht doch nicht sowas mit mir - ich hab mir grad noch was zu trinken geholt... *jammer*


 
och, nen bisschen kann ich noch, weiss ja nicht wies bei hotte so aussieht,???


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

war alles ja auch zu aufregend hier für n empfinliches seelchen...


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> @ Hotte50
> 
> meinst Du nun das relative oder das absolute Niveau ? ;+



Buster, da eh alles zwecklos ist, such's dir aus...

irgendwas passt schon


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> och menno - isses jetzt vorbei ?!?!
> macht doch nicht sowas mit mir - ich hab mir grad noch was zu trinken geholt... *jammer*


 
Keine sorge morgen soll es weiter gehen. Es wär doch gelacht, wenn man hier nicht noch das eine oder andere Thema unterbringen könnte.

Z.B. sollte man mit Albinos C&R betreiben und wenn nicht warum doch? Oder: sollte Angeln auf Albinolaichdorsche erlaubt sein? Oder gibt es Markenangeleimer auch in weiß? 
Oder, oder, oder....


Uli


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Mensch Hotte - bei ner Fernhypnose musst Du doch auch mit ner Taschenuhr an ner Kette vor den Augen pendeln - noch hats nicht geklappt - bin noch recht wach.


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

asiatisches sprichwort:

schenk mir lieber ein falsches lächeln, als gar keins:m


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> och, nen bisschen kann ich noch, weiss ja nicht wies bei hotte so aussieht,???



wie's aussieht ???

Mensch Kerl, um 6o ist die Nacht vorbei !!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> Mensch Hotte - bei ner Fernhypnose musst Du doch auch mit ner Taschenuhr an ner Kette vor den Augen pendeln - noch hats nicht geklappt - bin noch recht wach.


Um dich ein wenig wach zu machen, buster.
Robert hat mir vorhin eine Angelerlaubnis für die Anlage Hammershäuser Mühle auf Großsalmoniden für euch 3 aus den rippen geleiert.
geht klar, wir verhandeln nur noch über die kilobegrenzung.
da gibts keine forelle unter 2 kilo. auch bach und seeforellen.mein privater lieblingsteich.
ich hoffe jetzt bist munter.gruß


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

ich schlag dann mal für Morgen folgendes Thema vor:

*Sollten Madendosen aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen ein Fenster haben ?*

ich bin allerdings für andere Themenvorschläge jederzeit zu haben...


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> asiatisches sprichwort:
> 
> schenk mir lieber ein falsches lächeln, als gar keins:m



niemals glaub ich das die Asiaten so'n Quatsch als Sprichwort haben...niemalsnich|gr:


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> wie's aussieht ???
> 
> Mensch Kerl, um 6o ist die Nacht vorbei !!!


jau, bei mir um 6,30 uhr.
siebe putzen, füttern etc.und der richtige job wartet auch noch.das geht keinem hier besser.
aber was solls. irgendwoher muss die kohle ja kommen, von nix kommt ja nix.
gruß


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

@ Uwe

Munter ?!?! - ich werd vor Aufregung bis Sonntag nicht schlafen können :z 

Und ne Kilobegrenzung ist kein Thema - ich fang eh nicht mehr als ich auch verwerten kann - und im Wasser schwimmend sind sie mir lieber als in der Truhe auf Dauer gestapelt.


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> neimals glaub ich das die Asiaten so'n Quatsch als Sprichwort haben...niemalsnich|gr:


nee, ertappt ist von mir...natürlich. hur spass


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> 
> Munter ?!?! - ich werd vor Aufregung bis Sonntag nicht schlafen können :z
> 
> Und ne Kilobegrenzung ist kein Thema - ich fang eh nicht mehr als ich auch verwerten kann - und im Wasser schwimmend sind sie mir lieber als in der Truhe auf Dauer gestapelt.


 
aber zum beizen kannst dir da was feines fangen...ach soo, eh ichs vergesse, da hab ich exemplare von 8-10kg drin.wie gesaGT ..mein lieblingsteich


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

 jetzt hol ich mir erstmal n alkholfreies
mööönsch, nen brand bekommt man hieer in diesem trööööt---


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Ich krieg Angst - *hapüüüüh* na wenn da was beißt dann wird das ein hübsches Tänzchen - ich werd Wurmhaken schonmal sagen er soll ne Cam mitbringen - sowas erlebt man ja nicht oft im Leben *hoff*


mennoooo - Hotte50 is nu offline - schaaaade


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> Ich krieg Angst - *hapüüüüh* na wenn da was beißt dann wird das ein hübsches Tänzchen - ich werd Wurmhaken schonmal sagen er soll ne Cam mitbringen - sowas erlebt man ja nicht oft im Leben *hoff*
> 
> 
> mennoooo - Hotte50 is nu offline - schaaaade


 
ganz ohne nachti zu sagen|uhoh: schade, aber ich glaube das kommt beim nächsten mal.:k 
also von mir eine gute nacht an hotte50.

buster, wenn du glück hast, kannst du da am so deinen fisch des lebens fangen.
da hab ich bis jetzt nur ab und an gute freunde und boardies angeln lassen. 
an ein paar vorgaben müsstet ihr auch allerdings halten. schnurstärke udn haken und so.
aber das besprechen wir dann noch.ok?


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

ein paar ködertipps (aussergewöhnlich) bekommt ihr und die beste stelle(wo man mit dem auto direkt rankommt ) zeig ich euch natürlich auch.


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

na klar können wir das bereden - is ja klar das man da schon was besseres benötigt als 16'er Schnur *zwinker*
Ich ruf Dich morgen mal an - am Samstag fahr ich dann mit Wurmhaken einkaufen - solange ich nicht zum Eisenwarenhandel muss um Drahtseile zu kaufen *grins*


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> na klar können wir das bereden - is ja klar das man da schon was besseres benötigt als 16'er Schnur *zwinker*
> Ich ruf Dich morgen mal an - am Samstag fahr ich dann mit Wurmhaken einkaufen - solange ich nicht zum Eisenwarenhandel muss um Drahtseile zu kaufen *grins*


 
nöö, aber rollen mit tadellos funktionierender ,absolut ruckfrei arbeitenden bremse, die brauchst du. und ruten mit richtig reserven, wenn du da nichts passendes hast, stürtz dich nicht in unkosten, kannst meine shimanos nehmen.
gruß


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

ich denke das meine Shimanos da reichen sollten - und wenn ich meiner Kauflust noch erliege hole ich mir noch ne schöne Freilaufrolle - damit liebäugel ich schon lange *sehn*


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

16er ist ok. fireline oder sowas ähnliches.:m 
 ich hol mir am sa auf der pferd und jagd mal eine kleine probe von der fireline cristal.
sonntag  gegen 10 will ich mal in edesheim bei den göttinger boardies rumschauen,da wo die 3 tonnen forellen aus dem gehege abgehauen sind. die wollen aber auf hecht .
danach schau ich bei euch vorbei, bisschen mitangeln.
und auf der Anlage muss ich auch ab und zu nach den Anglern schauen.
wollen wir nach dem angeln noch gemütlich in der hütte ein paar angeldvds schauen,oder wurmhakens selbstgedrehten videos von euch,,wenn was zu filmen gibt ? und geräucherte Saiblinge essen?
schmeiss ich auf den markt.:m 
das wär doch ein gelungener abschluss.
oder?


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

na das hört sich doch nach ne "Angler-Traum-Wochenende" an - ne klitzekleine Überraschung hab ich vielleicht auch noch für Euch - hoff ich wenigstens das ihr damit noch nicht ausgestattet seid.

Wenn ich mir ne Rolle hole dann wollte ich vielleicht auch mal ne Multifile nehmen - aber weiß noch nicht welche - die Meinungen gehen da ja meilenweit auseinander. Da frag ich dann lieber Leute die ich kenne nach ihren Erfahrungen *wink* #h


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> na das hört sich doch nach ne "Angler-Traum-Wochenende" an - ne klitzekleine Überraschung hab ich vielleicht auch noch für Euch - hoff ich wenigstens das ihr damit noch nicht ausgestattet seid.
> 
> Wenn ich mir ne Rolle hole dann wollte ich vielleicht auch mal ne Multifile nehmen - aber weiß noch nicht welche - die Meinungen gehen da ja meilenweit auseinander. Da frag ich dann lieber Leute die ich kenne nach ihren Erfahrungen *wink* #h


 
was willst denn da wissen?


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Ach so, um auf thema zurückzukommen...
wollt ihr die gelben Saiblinge live anschauen? muss ich mit stephan nen termin machen, dann düse ich da mit euch schnell mal rüber.
dann könnt ihr euch mal seinen 1 mann betrieb anschauen.
auch das bruthaus mit den gelben(ob albino oder nicht ist auch egal, find ich)Saiblingslarven anschauen, die müssten dann gerade schlüpfen.
ich quatsch mal mit stephen.
können wir ja auch fotografieren und hier reinsetzen.


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

ich fürchte das sind zu viele Fragen um sie hier zu posten - das machen wir morgen am Telefon.
Wann hab ich denn die größte Chance Dich im Angelbüro zu erwischen ?


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> ich fürchte das sind zu viele Fragen um sie hier zu posten - das machen wir morgen am Telefon.
> Wann hab ich denn die größte Chance Dich im Angelbüro zu erwischen ?


 
Angelbüro...wie abgefahren...hat ja noch keiner gebracht.
jetzt hat die hütte ihren namen weg würd ich sagen 

So ab 11 uhr würd ich sagen, bin ich in Herrhausen, im anglerbüro|supergri vom angelparadies zu erreichen. meine handynr. steht auf dem flyer von Herrhausen. private hast du nicht?


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

ok, ich werde mich ablegen ,und wünsch dir eine gute nacht.
träum was feines, hö hö.
sprechen uns morgen .
soll ich dir meine tel-nummern noch mal per PN schicken?


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

ich kenn die Nummer vom Angelbüro und die Handynummer von der Webseite - aber am liebsten ruf ich auf Festnetz an #x - da kostet mich das nämlich nichts - schließlich will ich ja mein Geld für Tackle ausgeben


----------



## Buster (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

ich werd mich dann auch hinlegen - selbstgespräche sind nicht so erbaulich - auch wenn ich in Gedanken an Sonntag kaum in Morpheus Arme flüchten kann *ach was bin ich wieder poetisch*


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> ich kenn die Nummer vom Angelbüro und die Handynummer von der Webseite - aber am liebsten ruf ich auf Festnetz an #x - da kostet mich das nämlich nichts - schließlich will ich ja mein Geld für Tackle ausgeben


 
hab auch flatrate,,,nr von zuhause geht sofort raus.
da kannst du auch früher anrufen.
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ich für meinen Teil würde und werde niemals einen Menschen beurteilen, ohne diesen mehr als nur "1 x" gesehen oder gelesen zu haben !!
> 
> 
> soviel dazu


@hotte 50
hi hotte ,
schau mal an, hab ich vorhin ja ganz überlesen.

wenn dem so ist,dann liegen wir zumindest da auf einer wellenlänge, denn das sehe ich genauso und darum ist mein angebot an dich auch ehrlich gemeint .
postings sollte man meiner meinung nach nicht so überbewerten.
und gesehen haben wir uns ja erst einmal...also ..gib dirn ruck.ich melde mich später nochmal per PN bei dir.


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Buster schrieb:


> ich werd mich dann auch hinlegen - selbstgespräche sind nicht so erbaulich - auch wenn ich in Gedanken an Sonntag kaum in Morpheus Arme flüchten kann *ach was bin ich wieder poetisch*


 
jau, nacht bis nachher.mann hört sich...


----------



## sunny (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Und das alles hier wegen nem gelb/orangenen "Albino". Jungs, ihr seid echt klasse |rolleyes .

Aber schön, dass ihr euch wieder eingekriegt habt #6 .


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



sunny schrieb:


> Und das alles hier wegen nem gelb/orangenen "Albino". Jungs, ihr seid echt klasse |rolleyes .
> 
> Aber schön, dass ihr euch wieder eingekriegt habt #6 .


 
da kann man mal wieder sehen, was für eine prima sache unser Board ist.
schöne sache das.


----------



## robert1985 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Freie Meinungsäußerung gibt es bei dem Herrn nicht. Kritische Fragen werden als Majestätsbeleidigung mit Wutanfällen und Ignore-Liste geandet.
> 
> Anschließend werden seine Kumpels gerufen damit er Verstärkung hat :m
> 
> man lese sich seine Antworten durch und man weis wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt |peinlich


 

so dazu muss ich ja nun auch mal was sagen 

das is ja wohl der oberhammer was du für einen dreck von dir gibst

unter kumpels ist es so das man sich unterstützt wenn man die gleiche meinung hat, wenn nicht, wird das gesagt, kurtz diskutirt und gut

ich glaube kaum das uwe hier irgend wenn von uns aufstacheln muss:m


----------



## Trader1667 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Wollte eure Diskussion nicht unterbrechen......

Mich interessiert nur ob die anderen schon geschlüpft sind? Hätte gerne ein paar Fotos gesehen........

So nun diskutiert weiter


----------



## uwe gerhard (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Wollte eure Diskussion nicht unterbrechen......
> 
> Mich interessiert nur ob die anderen schon geschlüpft sind? Hätte gerne ein paar Fotos gesehen........
> 
> So nun diskutiert weiter


Am Montag können wir fotos machen,stephan ist leider morgen auf der Pferd und Jagd.
ich setzte die dann natürlich sofort hier rein .
gruß
uwe#h


----------



## Skipper47 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

Hallo Uwe, würde gerne mal bei dir angeln, wie sind die Preise und Bedingungen?#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe, würde gerne mal bei dir angeln, wie sind die Preise und Bedingungen?#h


 
Hallo,
der Angelteich gehört meinem Kumpel Stephan,
Ich bin nicht der Betreiber.Aber google doch mal "Angelparadies 
Herrhausen." Stephan hat eine HP.
Allerdings soll die wohl gerade aufgrund neuer Bedingungen und neuer Teichordnung etwas geändert werden.
Es sind ab sofort, außer den Graskarpfen,alle Fischarten freigegeben und die Öffnungszeiten haben sich im Winterhalbjahr geändert.
Fr-So von 7 - 17 Uhr .Di.Mi, Do auf Anmeldung, Mo geschlossen.Alle anderen Infos findest du auf der HP. 
ich betreue am Wochenende die Angler dort, da ich dort meine Fischerhütte und drei Teiche neben seiner Zuchtanlage auf dem Gelände gepachtet habe.
Auch kontroliere ich die Teichaufsicht.

Ich plane dort und an anderen Privatteichen mit Wahnsinnsbesatz  ab nächstem Frühjahr eine Angelschule zu eröffnen.Das befindet sich aber noch im Aufbau.
Ich zeige diese Teichanlage gerne jedem interessierten Boardie.
Auch habe ich schon einige Boardies dort angeln lassen.Es hat ,glaub ich, allen viel Spaß gemacht.

Geld habe ich dafür noch nicht genommen.Die Fische wurden grösstenteils in andere Teiche umgesetzt.
Ein paar Zander und große Aale wurden allerdings verspeist|rolleyes 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.
Gruß
uwe#h


----------



## igler (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

AHA AHA|kopfkrat 
*GOLDSAIBLIN**G-* INTERESSANT INTERESSANT!
JA JA! MAL SCHAUEN MAL SCHAUEN!
MfG


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



igler schrieb:


> AHA AHA|kopfkrat
> *GOLDSAIBLIN**G-* INTERESSANT INTERESSANT!
> JA JA! MAL SCHAUEN MAL SCHAUEN!
> MfG


 

na klar, kollege,
Schauen wir mal#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

ich habe es leider gestern nicht geschafft, die Fotos zu machen.Habe viel um die Ohren ,aber ich bleibe dran,|rolleyes 
gruß
uwe


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> ich habe es leider gestern nicht geschafft, die Fotos zu machen.Habe viel um die Ohren ,aber ich bleibe dran,|rolleyes


Wart bis zum Wochenende! |evil:


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wart bis zum Wochenende! |evil:


Ok,Ok, lassen wir die Profis ran. dann warte ich eben noch.
gruß


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wunderschöner Salmonide! aber was für einer.??*

|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------

